# Mini-ITX in an Amiga 600 case?



## MiST91 (Jul 21, 2008)

hi, i was just wondering, i have an old Commadore Amiga 600 and i like the look of it (very early 90s) but, it is said by most, including my self, to be the worst Amiga ever made. I have been looking around on the internet ("googleing") for mini ITX inside an Amiga case projects, but i cant' find any, i have found people putting there ITX boards in things from waffle irons to PS2s, but no Amiga's 

So, has anyone seen anything like this done before, and my main question is will a Mini-ITX board fit inside an Amiga 600 and also, will i be able to get the keyboard working?


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey man, i have no idea if it will work but I love the idea. definitely worth looking into. you've got one so pull it apart, look up the dimensions of a mini-ITX board, make a cardboard mockup and see if it fits in there.

Hard part would probably be the keyboard; i don't know jack about them. might get back to you on that one.
maybe ask the guy who made this page:
http://www.amiga600.de/

He looks to know what he's doing.


----------



## ktr (Jul 28, 2008)

Mini-itx is 17cm by 17cm...so open up the Amiga 600, and try to allocate 17cm by 17cm of space.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 28, 2008)

if this works, you could be a pioneer of this mod


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 28, 2008)

Great news man, check this out:

http://www.vesalia.de/e_keyrah.htm

Found this thing which you put in your old Commodore/Amiga and it converts the keyboard to USB! FUckin brilliant. exactly what you need. no excuses now you have to do it.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 25, 2008)

are you still working on this?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 25, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> are you still working on this?


Also wondering that after just seeing this.  It sounds like a f*cking sweet mod, and I command it be done in the name of GOD.

edit: that was over-the-top, but seriously, *do it* (and a barrel-roll)


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 25, 2008)

don't you mean "in the name of the Father"?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 26, 2008)

I wanted to make sure everybody would understand who I was referring to, but yes.  And you should do a barrel-roll too, cuz I've become obsessed with that whole thing again


----------



## thraxed (Aug 26, 2008)

http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/NewTek+Video+Toaster

amiga already put it in a case, and made it look like a pc.  Though I guess you could reinvent the wheel and put a atx motherboard in an amiga case, but i don't really see where the creativity would be in this.  

For those who don't know amiga survived many more years as the video toaster. great computer for video, think a lot of em are still in use.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 26, 2008)

i remember the video toaster, they used it to make the special effects for the x files and bablyon 5 among many others


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 26, 2008)

Mini-ITX fits onto any standard motherboard tray...the holes are there for it.

My mini-itx case is just a motherboard tray with a front and back steel chassis, then with a clear piece of acrylic bent around the top and other two sides. Two 80mm LED fans and b-e-a-utiful


----------

